# What is bad about feeding soy products to pigs?



## TinFoil (Feb 18, 2014)

I see it mentioned many times where people say they don't feed any soy products to their pigs. The feed I use has soy in it along with other products. Should I be concerned? 

The ingredient list is Rice Bran, Ground Corn, Soybean Meal and Dicalcium Phosphate.
16% protein
5% Fat
7% Fiber


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Some people are worried about GMO, same with corn. Does that bother you? Me, we don't grow either here and I feed things grown close so I feed oats and milk byproducts....James


----------



## TinFoil (Feb 18, 2014)

GMOs do concern me, but not to the point of tracking down organically grown pig feed. I just wanted to make sure they weren't going to mutate into a five legged howling swamp donkey or kill over or something by feeding it to them.


----------



## Ruff Times (Feb 6, 2013)

It's an issue for me on many fronts. It's a hormone to begin with. It's pervasive in almost all food you eat as a base ingredient (as is corn) and works all the way down the list of ingredients in one form or another. I try to manage the hormone intake of myself and my family. 

I don't want this much soy or corn in my diet. I'm eating the pork, and can do without it. I am feeding organic corn this year. It's a personal compromise. I find that no corn no soy rations to be lacking. Organic by definition should be non-gmo. I am opposed to GMO foods. Soy is a GMO crop. The science supporting GMO may or may not be right (as is the case for the opposing science). Science is a joke for the most part. There was a time when kids frolicked in DDT as science indicated it wasn't harmful whatsoever. Smoking was ok since science said so. Butter and wine is good and bad depending on the year. Too much salt is bad and now good based on science. 

I err on the side of caution. Use common sense. Stay away from anything that has been tinkered with if you can.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Some people are worried about GMOs.
Some people are worried about pesticides and herbicides.
Some people are worried about monocropping and Big Ag.
Some people are worried about sensitivities to the soy, estrogen mimics, etc.
Some people don't like the economics. (Yours truly for one.) Grain costs money.

Vertical integration is how we make our money farming. The more we do getting the pork to the customer's fork the more pieces of the pie we keep. I figure that producing pork sits on three main legs:

1 - Piglet - costs about 1/3rd of the sale
2 - Feed - costs about 1/3rd of the sale
3 - Processing - costs about 1/3rd of the sale
very distant #4 is infrastructure, our labor, etc.

If you hire out all of those things you make no money.
Each time you do one of those things yourself you make money.

Producing our own piglets means I keep that part of the equation here. Those dollars stick to my fingers and I like that. Lets me pay the mortgage, buy chocolate, etc.

Producing my own feed keeps another chunk of change in my pocket. If I can feed my pigs off of our pastures (the primary source of their food), crops we grow (e.g., pumpkins, sunflowers, eggs) and other things I can glean (e.g., whey) then I don't have the expense of buying commercial feed.

Processing our own pigs - our goal with our almost completed butcher shop - means that one more leg of the stool is in-house, under our control and keeping that money in our pockets. That's the last leg of the stool, the last big piece of the pie.

There will still be costs in the 4th small slice for taxes, tractor, tools, electricity, etc - we're not an island - but the more vertically integrated we become the more income stays here.

Grain isn't evil, it's just expensive. I can't grow it so I don't. I can grow other things. Pasture is easy for us so that is the big thing we produce that feeds our animals.

Most people don't have sensitivities to soy. I personally prefer to keep the GMOs to a minimum and not have the pesticides and herbicides in my kids's food. That was a big part of what motivated me to farm - other than enjoying it.

Only you can answer if the top items are an issue for you. 

Cheers,

-Walter


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

raw soybeans contain anti-growth factors.
if you heat the soy it will not affect growth but i do not trust feeding soy to pigs i don't feed corn either make soft fat i only feed wheat and barley makes for a much hard fat and better flavor IMO


----------



## TinFoil (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone, right now they are on a buffet of yellow squash and strawberries that are overflow (FREE) from the local produce farm so they are getting only a tiny amount of the grain. That changes in the winter but I'm in south Mississippi so the winters are pretty much a joke to the yankees on here :lookout: and aren't very long.

Basically what I'm getting at is while the GMO concerns me, I am going to keep doing what I'm doing.

@ Highlands, we are a tiny tiny operation compared to you, but we are doing our own processing also, I just like the idea of knowing who and what has touched my pork from birth to plate.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Ruff times- although organic SHOULD be non GMO food that is certified organic can be GMO. Two completely different certification processes.... And so few consumers know that certified organic does not mean GMO free, and I ain't talking hog feed here. Okay sorry rant over...


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

anahatalotus said:


> Ruff times- although organic SHOULD be non GMO food that is certified organic can be GMO. Two completely different certification processes.... And so few consumers know that certified organic does not mean GMO free, and I ain't talking hog feed here. Okay sorry rant over...


USDA regulations prohibits the use of chemical fertilizers,various synthetic substances, sewage sludge, or genetically modified organisms(GMO) in organic production.,prohibit antibiotic and synthetic hormone use in organic meat and poultry. etc.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

pmondo said:


> raw soybeans contain anti-growth factors.
> if you heat the soy it will not affect growth but i do not trust feeding soy to pigs i don't feed corn either make soft fat i only feed wheat and barley makes for a much hard fat and better flavor IMO


I was told by several people wheat makes soft fat.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

gerold said:


> USDA regulations prohibits the use of chemical fertilizers,various synthetic substances, sewage sludge, or genetically modified organisms(GMO) in organic production.,prohibit antibiotic and synthetic hormone use in organic meat and poultry. etc.
> 
> Best,
> Gerold.


Did that change since 2012? I've been off line for a bit behind on the times but I thought that only 100 % organic had to be gmo free but foods labeled organic or made with organic did not have to have a certain percent gmo free? Sorry for veering off topic here but I really thought I was correct on this one. Thanks.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Nothing is GMO free technically. We have our corn tested (our farm is Certified Organic) every year, the labs can now test to over 1/1 millionth of a percent, almost guaranteeing GMO pollen has found its way onto our corn. GMO does not cross breed in the first generation AFAIK, but if you continue to use contaminated corn as seed stock that percentage will rise.

Our seed stock corn was tested this year, and out of 1500 bushels, (about 7 carts), we had one load come up with GMO pollen. Now, that means that coulda blown in during harvest (most likely onto our combine and corn when neighbor was out combining), or any number of ways onto our corn. We cannot use that load of corn as seed stock now. The test they use from this particular lab samples 10,000 kernels and found 1 kernel with GMO pollen on it....

My point is that testing is so rigorous now, that you are guaranteed to have some sort of detectable level, merely because they can detect such small levels......


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The OP asked about feeding soybean.
*
Pesticides or herbicides isn't a reason to avoid soybeans. 96% is GMO and as such, glyphosate would be long gone prior to harvest, always. Soybeans are not sprayed with more chemicals than other crops and residue is very, very rare.
Soybeans are generally grown as a part of standard crop rotations. Monoculture? Rare.
Got an undue fear of Big Ag? I doubt your protest of avoiding soybeans will effect the 3 billion bushel US annual harvest receipts.
Soybeans are not a gain. They are a legume. They fix nitrogen in the soil.
Soybeans are a complete, quality protein source and available for low cost. As such, they are a part of 98% of pig feed in the US.
But, don't let that discourage you. Please keep feeding Brewer's spent mash, cooked eggs, whey and stale bread. Life is full of choices.


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

haypoint said:


> The OP asked about feeding soybean.
> *
> Pesticides or herbicides isn't a reason to avoid soybeans. 96% is GMO and as such, glyphosate would be long gone prior to harvest, always. Soybeans are not sprayed with more chemicals than other crops and residue is very, very rare.
> Soybeans are generally grown as a part of standard crop rotations. Monoculture? Rare.
> ...



Don't hold back man, tell us how you really feel.
Seriously though, why so aggressive?


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Ruff times, what do you by soy is a hormone?
Haypoint, what do you mean by soybeans are not a gain?

I personally cannot get enough protein to my pigs without some soy. Even if I had access to dairy, my pigs just don't seem crazy about it. Some even walk away. I like the idea of feeding eggs, but we've done chickens before, and they are too messy for me.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Pig in a poke said:


> Ruff times, what do you by soy is a hormone?
> Haypoint, what do you mean by soybeans are not a gain?
> 
> I personally cannot get enough protein to my pigs without some soy. Even if I had access to dairy, my pigs just don't seem crazy about it. Some even walk away. I like the idea of feeding eggs, but we've done chickens before, and they are too messy for me.



I believe that Haypoint made a typo and intended to say that soybeans were not a ''grain''.


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

I believe the original post had to do with the value of soybeans as pig food. Soybeans are a good source of protein but they contain growth inhibitors so they are processed (cooked extruded or whatever) to remove them. After they are processed, they are good pig food. Most commercial pig food contains mostly soybeans and corn. When you factor in GMO's, pesticides etc. you get a whole different discussion but not one that's limited to soybeans. If you can grow your own pig food, do it. If you can't you're kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place. Extremely high cost (organic) or likely GMO's.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Paul O said:


> I believe the original post had to do with the value of soybeans as pig food. Soybeans are a good source of protein but they contain growth inhibitors so they are processed (cooked extruded or whatever) to remove them. After they are processed, they are good pig food. Most commercial pig food contains mostly soybeans and corn. When you factor in GMO's, pesticides etc. you get a whole different discussion but not one that's limited to soybeans. If you can grow your own pig food, do it. If you can't you're kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place. Extremely high cost (organic) or likely GMO's.


96% chance that you'll get GMO soybeans, but pesticide residue is unlikely. Samples taken have shown detectable amounts of Chlorpyrifos in about 14% of samples. All other chemicals were well under 1%. Chlorpyrifos is used in nearly all citrus and grapes to kill aphids. It isn't a carcinogen. Relatively speaking, soybeans are no risk do to pesticides.
Few suitable high protein substitutes exist to replace soybeans. Growing organically, harvesting, cooking, grinding soybeans is difficult. Rock/hard place.


----------

